# Maps from The Mad King's Banquet



## Morrus (Apr 20, 2007)

The _War of the Burning Sky _ art preview page has been updated with four new colour maps by ENnie award winner Sean MacDonald - The Kingdom of Dassen, Gallo's Fend, Castle Steppengard Prison, and Aldyi Gate Outpost.  These maps are all from the upcoming _The Mad King's Banquet_, the fourth adventure in the campaign saga.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 20, 2007)

And some of them contain spoilers!


----------

